# Force Brake Recall



## NTM (Jul 20, 2004)

IT has to do with the front brake ti mounting bolt or something. Only Force brakes and only but an unspecified percentage of the Force brakes. Don't have a link off hand but look it up if you have 'em.


----------



## blandin (Jan 9, 2005)

SRAM brake recall
Feb. 8, 2007 -- After the launch of the SRAM Force road group, SRAM announced the voluntary recall of its Force front-brake caliper due to a faulty titanium mounting bolt. The cause is an incorrect grain structure of the titanium in the thru bolt. The Force rear-brake caliper is unaffected by the recall, and the brakes in the Rival group are unaffected.

SRAM uncovered this defect as a result of its own testing, not as a result of any product failures. Those individuals with SRAM Force front caliper owners are instructed by the company not ride their bikes but to contact their local SRAM dealer for a replacement part.

SRAM’s recall note reads as follows:

SRAM will conduct a voluntary recall of a limited number of SRAM Force front road brakes which may have faulty titanium mounting bolts. This issue has since been corrected, and does not affect all Force front brake mounting bolts. SRAM will replace any Force front brake assemblies produced within the specified time frame as detailed in the attached tech bulletin.

SRAM is currently in the process of contacting all affected customers. While the expected failure rate is low it was determined that it is in the best interest of our customers and consumers to be pro-active in replacing product in question. We have put in place personnel and logistics in each continent to execute the recall as fast and smoothly as possible.

SRAM is actively working with the Consumer Product Safety Commission in the USA on this issue. A CPSC notice will follow this notification in mid February. Replacement brakes are in warehouses in the USA, Europe, and Asia to facilitate the replacement effort. We apologize for the inconvenience to our customers, dealers, and cyclists and remain committed to providing you excellent quality.

PRODUCT AFFECTED 
SRAM Force Road Brake Caliper - Front only 
SRAM Force Rear, Rival Front & Rear - Not Affected 

FAILURE 
Fracture of mounting bolt when installed onto fork. 
Mounting bolt can fail causing front caliper to detach from fork. 
If this occurs while riding, rider may lose control of bicycle. 
CAUSE 
• Incorrect grain structure of titanium raw material. 

DATE CODES/RANGE AFFECTED 
(date code on back of brake caliper will be one of the following) 
• No Date Code (early production may not include a date code) 
• Original date code formula: ≤ 15SEP06 (up to, and including, 15SEP06) 
• Current date code formula: 35T6XXXXXXX - 39T6XXXXXXX (first two digits indicate week of production, 2006) 

CORRECTIVE ACTION 
Replace complete front Force brake caliper assembly (the mounting bolt is not replaceable).


----------



## nocwrench (Nov 17, 2005)

Rear Force brakes have been added to this recall.


----------

